# function CUBE.VALUE



## andrea_illo (Feb 19, 2013)

hello,
I have a small problem with the use of the function CUBE.VALUE

in cell C36 there 'the formula: = MEMBRO.CUBO.CON.RANGO ("PowerPivot Data"; FiltroDati_ID; 1)

instead give me the correct value always gives me 1

Can you help me?

thanks
Andrea





[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/immagine2ig.jpg/]


----------



## Laurent C (Feb 19, 2013)

And what should be the correct value?

My guess is you expect the ID to be displayed. CUBEVALUE will not display an ID. It will display the result of a measure. If you do not provide a measure name as an argument, CUBEVALUE will return a result for the provided elements, using the default measure for the cube.


----------



## miguel.escobar (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Andrea,
Could you share with us your workbook? I'm assuming that the CUBE.VALUE is not able to determine the row series for some reason but I'm not sure if the measure it's correct and it's just doing a count for each of them.


----------



## andrea_illo (Feb 19, 2013)

the tables are those in picture below

...and I would like to have these answers:

ID 3
Nome raper 50$
Stato offline
Condizione 0
Livello 12
XP mturata 200
ID Gang 2
Soldi 0
Banca 3000
Vittorie 0
Sconfitte 5


----------



## miguel.escobar (Feb 19, 2013)

it sounds like you are trying to return a row when choosing a slicer. Since they are unique values and all numeric all you need to do is create a MIN or a MAX measure and they'll return those values that you want. For Stato, you'll need to create a measure to return text and also for the Nome.


----------



## andrea_illo (Feb 19, 2013)

yes, i'm trying to return a row when choosing a slicer
numeric values ​​may also not be unique (this is just a sample file)
the only unique entity is ID (and Mail)


----------



## miguel.escobar (Feb 19, 2013)

can you provide me with a copy of your workbook so I could create the measure needed in your model?


----------



## andrea_illo (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I can not find how to attach the file
I can send it somewhere?


----------



## miguel.escobar (Feb 19, 2013)

miguel.escobar@poweredsolutionsonline.com


----------



## andrea_illo (Feb 19, 2013)

sent


----------

